# winschlau Anrufe!



## HSV-BNI (14 August 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum, ich bin neu hier! Ich bin MaschBau Student aus Wolfsburg und bin auf die Firma winschlau oder win-schlau reingefallen. Sie wollen mich bei 200 gewinnspielen eintragen und mir 59 Euro im Monat abbuchen, mehrmals! Meine Kontodaten habe Sie schon, obwohl ich Sie nicht rausgerückt habe. Die Abbuchen werde ich Rückgängig machen und Mahnungen widerrufen, was danach kommt werde wir dann sehen. Ich sage wir, weil wir schon einige sind denen es genauso ergeht. wenn man winschlau googelt, das erste ergebniss: LycosFrage.. Ich hoffe die jenigen finden sich hier ein, damit wir uns hier mit euch Profis austauschen können und zusammen gegen diese dubiose Firma vorgehen können!

ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!

Benni Wendt


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Bekannte Masche der Callcenter-Abzocker.

Wegen der bevorstehenden Einführung des neuen SEPA-Lastschriftverfahrens (dann können die nämlich ohne vorliegende Genehmigung nicht mehr abbuchen...) schwirren diese "Unternehmen" jetzt in den letzten verbleibenden Monaten noch herum wie die Schmeißfliegen im Schweinestall.

Lies Dich mal hier durch.
Was mache ich, wenn mir ohne meine Zustimmung ein Gewinnspiel untergejubelt wird? - Antispam e.V.


----------



## HSV-BNI (14 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Danke für den Link, sehr informativ, macht Hoffnung 
mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Es gibt durchaus einige nette Möglichkeiten, um sich z.B. gegen penetrante Mahnungen zur Wehr zu setzen. Z.B. eine negative Feststellungsklage u.a.


----------



## Black_Rose (25 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

hallo leute.ich habe jetzt auch schon zum 2. mal einen solchen anruf bekommen.ich habe beim ersten mal schon gewusst, dass etwas net stimmt.mir haben sie auch name, adresse und geburtsdatum gesgat und ich hab gesgat, dass ich das bin, dass sie mcih löschen sollen und ich kein gewinnspiel mitgemacht habe und mit denen nicht zu tun haben will.ich habe keine kontodaten rausgegeben.heute haben sie mich wieder angerufen (sind ziemlich hartnäckig) und ich habe sie angeschnauzt, dass sie mich nciht mehr belästigen sollen.

ich haben sofort bei meiner bank angerufen und mich informiert.und sobald die bei mir was abbuchen sollten (was eigentlich ohne kontodaten nicht geht oder?), dann kann ichs zurückbuchen lassen und mein konto auf diese firma sperren lassen.trotzdem ahbe ich schiss genau wie ihr, weil so eine situation hatte ich noch nie!bin ja auch ncoh schülerin.

ich finde es aber genau wie ihr eine frechheit, dass es solche [........] anrufe gibt und möchte mich deshalb hier mit euch austauschen.

lg, black_rose


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Ohne Kontodaten kann natürlich nichts abgebucht werden. Allerdings gibt es leider auch Fälle, wo die die Kontodaten schon haben (aus illegalem Datenhandel). Trotzdem - macht nix. Von der Bank das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, und basta.
Für irgendwelche "Angst" gibt es hier natürlich keinen Grund. Wär ja auch nochmal schöner.

So, wie es gegen Taschendiebe den probaten Einsatz des Ellenbogens gibt, kann man auch gegen diese "Gewinnbimmelschnorrer" sehr unangenehm werden:

Nachdem zurückgebucht wurde: Beschwerde an die abbuchende Bank mit Auskunftsersuchen über den Kontoinhaber. Abmahnung an Lotteriebetreiber - Antispam Wiki

Anschließend Strafanzeige, Meldung an die zuständige Finanzdirektion und Beschwerde bei der BAFIN.

Wenn Mahnungen von Inkassokötern kommen:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Gegen unseriöse Inkassobüros kann man sich mit Beschwerden an das aufsichtführende Oberlandesgericht wehren.
Welches OLG zuständig ist, erfährt man hier:
Justizportal - Verfahren

Beschwerdegründe können sein:


Direkte Drohung mit Schufa-Eintrag ohne einschränkende Formulierung
Direkte Drohung mit Pfändung/Zwangsvollstreckung ohne einschränkende Formulierung
Nicht Beibringen der Originalvollmacht seitens des Mandanten für den Inkassoauftrag
Weitere Mahnungen trotz Streitigstellen der Forderung, ohne dass der Anspruch substanziell begründet wird

Das ist aber alles mit einer gewissen Arbeit verbunden. Wer einfach nur seine Ruhe haben will, ignoriert am besten den ganzen Mumpitz.


----------



## Black_Rose (27 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

hey danke schonmal für die antwort.es ist niocht zu glauben, aber heute hat schon wieder jemand angerufen. :wall:  ich weiß gar nciht wie das plötzlich alles kommt...hatte sonst doch keine probleme mit sowas  naja, eben ruft mich einer an ganz ähnlich vom aufbau her wie bei winschlau.er kommt von dem hause "startipp" und das mit dem gewinnspiel etc. ist genau dasselbe wie bei winschlau.ich habe ihm gesgat, dass ich die schnauze voll hab von diesen belästigungen und, dass anonyme anrufe verboten sind.dann hab ich nen schönen tag gewünscht ud wollte auflegen, da hörte ich ncoh wie er sagt, dass wenn ich mich mit der gesetzeslage so gut auskenne, dann sollte ich wissen, dass es nicht verboten ist, weil ich ja ein kunde von denen bin (bin ich nciht!) und dass dann eben die 59 euro bis märz abgebucht werden von meinem konto und dann sagte er auch schönen tag und ich legte auf.

acuh da habe ich meine kontonummer nicht rausgegeben und frage mich WOHER WOLLEN DIE DIE denn haben?!ich hoffe, das ist auch alles nur humbuk oder?ich glaube, da kommt ne menge stress auf mich zu, oder?

liebe grüße, black_rose


----------



## Antiscammer (27 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*



Black_Rose schrieb:


> acuh da habe ich meine kontonummer nicht rausgegeben und frage mich WOHER WOLLEN DIE DIE denn haben?!



Genau daher, wo die Jungfrau das Kind hat.



Black_Rose schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das ist auch alles nur humbuk oder?ich glaube, da kommt ne menge stress auf mich zu, oder?



Wieso? Was für ein Streß? - Wenn abgebucht wird: rückbuchen lassen, und basta. Geht sogar online.

Wer dann noch Lust hat auf ein kleines Unterhaltungsprogramm, der kann meinen Beitrag hier oben drüber lesen.


----------



## HSV-BNI (28 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Danke für die Antworten, Antiscammer!

Wie schon bei Lycos gesagt, Opfer können sich bei mir melden: [ edit] , ich halte euch auf dem laufendem!


mfg


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Warnung vor Gewinnspieldiensten - Antispam e.V.


			
				Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> Warnung vor Gewinnspieldiensten
> Es wird vor den nachfolgenden Gewinnspieldiensten gewarnt, die teilweise schon durch unerwünschte Telefonanrufe und unerlaubte Kontoabbuchungen aufgefallen sind
> 
> u.A
> ...


----------



## Kellerkind (16 September 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

hallo
bin auch ein opfer von winschlau.bei mir versuchen sie es schon seit einem jahr und versuchen auch abzubuchen klappt aber nich da ich nie genug geld drauf lasse und die bank weiss auch schon bescheid.
die sind echt hartnäckig und versuchen es immer wieder.
jetzt hab ich die adresse von denen und damit gehe ich zu meinem anwalt und mal schaun was der machen kann damit das aufhört.

gruß Frank


----------



## LittleFinja (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Jahr schon mind 50 dieser Anrufe bekommen,jeden Tag einen außer Samstag und Sonntag,denn da arbeitet in der Regel ja niemand in diesen Call-Centren!Im August hatte ich dann nach einem erholsamen telefonfreien WE endlich mal wieder so einen Anruf,dem habe ich dann genau den Text vorgegaukelt,den ich bis dato schon x-mal gehört hatte und mit der Zeit auswendig konnte,da unterbrach der Typ mich und fragte mich allen ernstes ob ich noch einen Job suche,er würde mich sehr gerne dort einarbeiten!
Im Leben würd ich sowas nicht tun,habe ich zu ihm gesagt,dann bin ich fortgefahren und am Schluß habe ich zu ihm gesagt,das ich monatlich mind 50 solcher Beträge zahlen müßte,das komischerweise bis dato nicht passiert ist,ich die Schnauze von diesen Anrufen voll habe und mich mit dem nächsten Anruf an die Polizei bzw Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden werde,da sagte er zu mir,er nimmt mich raus aus dem System und er würde das selbe machen,seitdem habe ich keinen Anruf von winschlau mehr bekommen!!!
ALSO FÜR ALLE ZUM MITSCHREIBEN,GLEICH VON VORNHEREIN ABBLOCKEN, TELEFONNUMMER UND NAME NOTIEREN UND DANN MIT DER POLIZEI DROHEN!!!!
WIE MAN SIEHT HAT ES BEI DIESER FIRMA ZUMINDEST GEHOLFEN!!!
Aber leider versuchen das neue Firmen mit Handynummer anzurufen und mit der gleichen Masche,nur hat der Herr mir heute erzählt er schickt mir die Unterlagen mit meiner Unterschrift,DIE ICH NIE GEGEBEN HABE,zu, das wieder,auch wenn die frech werden,bitte bitte laßt euch nicht einschüchtern,das wollen die nur,gebt keine Kontodaten raus,denn das ist dann euer Todesurteil!!!
LG


----------



## HSV-BNI (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

*News:
*
Winschlau verschickt jetzt über das Unternehmen "Zentrale Inkassostelle gmbh" Mahnungen! 

Also nicht zahlen sondern antworten, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung unberechtigt ist.

Hilfe findet sich sicher auch hier im Forum!

grüße


----------



## mb2frae (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Die "Zentrale Inkssostelle" aus Mainz ist Nachfolgerin der berüchtigten "Deutschen Inkassostelle" aus Frankfurt. Nachdem dieser die Inkassolizenz entzogen wurde (das ist wohl Ländersache), hat man schnell das Bundesland gewechselt und macht jetzt in Mainz lustig weiter.
Eines dürften aber alle Mahnungen dieser dubiosen Läden gemeinsam haben: Die äußerste Fragwürdigkit der Forderung.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*



mb2frae schrieb:


> Die "Zentrale Inkassostelle" aus Mainz ist Nachfolgerin der berüchtigten "Deutschen Inkassostelle" aus Frankfurt.


Genauso ist es! Einige Wochen hat er stillgehalten, jetzt schlägt uns U.P. im Auftrag der Gewinnbimmlerbanden zu.


----------



## NoMoreTrouble (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Hallo,

heute habe ich bereits das 2. mal einen solchen Anruf bekommen und war sehr beunruhigt.

Angeblich habe ich mich für 12 Monate a 59 Euro für ein Gewinnspiel angemeldet. Das wollte der "freundliche" Herr am Telefon auch gerne für mich kündigen, aber dazu muss er erst meine Kontodaten überprüfen.

Da hat es bei mir geklingelt. Angeblich hat er sie zwar schon (??) muss sie aber bestätigt bekommen, damit er mir die 59€ für Januar zurücküberweisen kann.

Ich habe natürlich nichts gesagt und er hat angefangen mich zu bedrohen. Dann habe ich schnell aufgelegt.

Zum Glück habe ich diese Forum gefunden, und bin schon wieder etwas beruhigter. 
Trotzdem, was mache ich, wenn die jetzt wieder anrufen? Nicht rangehen? Sagen, er soll mich in Ruhe lassen? 
Telefonnummer ändern??

Danke!!


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*



NoMoreTrouble schrieb:


> Trotzdem, was mache ich, wenn die jetzt wieder anrufen? Nicht rangehen? Sagen, er soll mich in Ruhe lassen?
> Telefonnummer ändern??


Vorbeugung gegen Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Herm (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Hallo,
ich bin heute drauf reingefallen, mein problem ist das ich noch im tiefschlaf war und habe meine kontonummer mit angegeben?
Wie kann ich mich da verhalten?
Brauche unbedingt hilfe!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Eniac (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Konto im Auge behalten und bei nicht genehmigter Abbuchung zurückbuchen lassen, fertig.

Lies bitte Was mache ich, wenn mir ohne meine Zustimmung ein Gewinnspiel untergejubelt wird? - Antispam e.V.


Eniac


----------



## Herm (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

ich bedanke mich


----------



## to-biker (3 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Hallo! Ich bin auch neu hier. Auch ich habe seit langem mit "Telefonterror" in Bezug auf Gewinnspiele zu kämpfen. Kürzlich erhielt ich einen Anruf wo mir gesagt wurde das bekannt wäre das ich mich mehrmals bös gemacht habe und meine "Kündigung" akzeptiert werde, aber ich müßte eine dreimonatige Kündigungsfrist einhalten. Da die sowieso alle Daten hatten(weiß der Geier woher) habe ich das bestätigt. Habe ich denn eine Chance da wieder rauszukommen? Etwa durch Widerruf oder ähnliches.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja da jemand aus.
Gruß Holm


----------



## Antiscammer (3 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Lies mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Herm (10 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Konto im auge behalten und wenn was abgebucht wird zurückbuchen, wurde mir so gesagt


----------



## Lycard (23 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Ich hab grad mal WinSchlau gegogglet und die seite mit der adresse gefunden, wie es aussieht haben sie wohl schon ne neue adresse 

Winschlau
Postfach 187
Doberaner Straße 110-112
18057 Rostock
Deutschland

 Telefon: 0180 -  5014817  begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0180  - 5014817      end_of_the_skype_highlighting*
Fax: 0180 –  5014812*
E-Mail: [email protected]

 Die telefonische Kundenbetreuung ist von Montag bis Freitag in der Zeit  von 10 - 17 Uhr (außer feiertags) erreichbar.
 *(€ 0,14/Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz/Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz max. €  0,42/Min.)  

was mich nur wundert is das der anruf den ich vorhin bekamm unter einer 030er vorwahl kam, ihre callcenter haben die wohl überall :/


----------



## Antiscammer (23 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*

Die übertragenen Rufnummern stimmen oft nicht, weil sie gefälscht werden (durch Voice-over-IP-Spoofing). Den wirklichen Störer ermittelt man wenn überhaupt, dann mit Fangschaltung.

Das Webdesign von Winschlau erinnert sehr an das bei millionenexpress.com und anderen.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=28162

Auch bei Millionenexpress etc. wird diese Anschrift an der Doberan(d)er Str. 110-112 benutzt, die aber keine ladungsfähige Anschrift ist, sondern lediglich ein Postfach des Dienstleisters "Mail Boxes Etc" ist.
Auffällig auch: Millionenexpress = Postfach 185, Winschlau = Postfach 187. 
Beide Domains werden auf benachbarten IP-Adressen gehostet, bei IP69/Lasercrest.
Das ist alles dieselbe Machart.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 März 2010)

*AW: winschlau Anrufe!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auffällig auch: Millionenexpress = Postfach 185, Winschlau = Postfach 187. Beide Domains werden auf benachbarten IP-Adressen gehostet, bei IP69/Lasercrest.
> Das ist alles dieselbe Machart.


Da leert sicher ein und dasselbe Fäustle die Postfächer...:scherzkeks:


----------



## ladyph (8 Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat sich eben eine Frau Berger von der Fa. Winschlau/Win-schlau gemeldet:
Ich wäre dort als Gewinnspielteilnehmerin eingetragen für die Monate Juni bis August. Sie konnte, oder wollte, mir nicht sagen, wo ich mich angeblich eingetragen hätte, denn die Fa. Winschlau sagt mir überhaupt nichts. Ich sagte ihr auch, dass ich grundsätzlich an solchen Gewinnspielen nicht teilnähme.
Daraufhin bat sie mir an, dieses prüfen zu wollen. Ich ging auf ihr Angebot garnicht erst ein, sondern fragte nach der Adresse, mehrfach!
Promt wurde dann aufgelegt....
Klar, dass ich jetzt jeden Tag - via Internet - meine Kontobewegungen überprüfen werde und ggf. eine Lastschrift (Frage mich, woher die dann meine Bankdaten haben wollen....) sofort/umgehend zurückgehen lasse.

Ich bin auch deshalb schon so sauer, weil ich seit zwei Wochen von mehreren Rufnummern sogen. Cold-Calls mehrfach am Tag belästigt werde. Da die Rufnummern angezeigt wurden, gehe ich natürlich nicht ran.

Da soll nur eine Lastschrift auf meinem Konto erscheinen, und mein Anwalt (glüchlicherweise habe ich Rechtschutz für alles abgeschlossen) wird von mir beauftragt werden, diesem Verein das Handwerk zu legen. Der hat nämlich Erfahrung mit solchen Firmen.....


----------

